# Tracker Mortgage offer, but advised to take fixed term, can it be reinstated



## diymoney (26 Jun 2013)

Hi All,
    This is my first post, I've been visiting this forum for many years, it is excellent.

My question is basically the following. 

Back in 2008 I took out a mortgage, at the time the bank offered me a  tracker mortgage which I had agreed to go with, the next step was for them to send the details to my solicitor.

A day or two later I got a call from the bank saying they had a new fixed rate and took the advice that I should go for this. I never got any documentation for the original offer.

Do I have any grounds to try and get back to the original offer, as right now looking back it feels like they pulled a fast one.

Any opinions are most welcome.., many thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2013)

The title of your post is too vague. Please   it in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles are removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.

Brendan
Administrator


----------

